# Anyone ever have to use their boxing skills in the street?



## mad_boxer (Dec 20, 2005)

Yo how many of u guys have actually had to use you'r boxing skillz in the street? how well did it work? come on guys give us some stories. I personally have used a litttle boxing in the streets which worked quite successfully but when in an actual fight i tend to lean more towards haymakers and cheap shots lol


----------



## Cujo (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Mad Boxer. Yes I have had to use my boxing skills on several occasions in street situations and they have always worked well for me. I have been in many altercations, but hey I'm a cop. I want to understand what you mean by "haymaker". If you in fact mean a hook punch that is thrown very wide, then I will say that the majority of "fist fights" that I observe involve people throwing haymakers. When it comes to throwing haymakers I would issue a word of caution, though it may not be needed as I see that you study boxing. The haymaker, while a devistating punch if landed, is also the punch most easily blocked or slipped. It also sets you up for powerful inside punches or an upercut. I would suspect that the reason you are throwing haymakers is that you let your anger override what you know to be proper technique. Keep on with the training and get a good sparring partner and that problem will solve itself (or you will spend alot of time on the canvas). As to cheap shots? Hey if it works go for it. How can it be a cheap shot in a street altercation?

Pax 
Cujo


----------



## Ric Flair (Feb 9, 2006)

I know of one Native boxer dude who was drunk one night (shame on him!!!) and got into a heated argument with 2 Black guys.  This happened on a public bus.


The
2 Black guys and him get into an actual fight, Native guy connects a jab i think to one of the Black guy's nose and you hear a *Crunch!!!* and the Black guy staggers back on wobbly knees.  The other Black guy somehow got the Native friend of mines with a hit to his ribs which, fractured them(left side of his body).

This was when the Native guy was "Drunk".  Picture what he would have been capable of if he was sober.  This Native guy told me though, he was a street fighter first, a boxer second... whatever he means by that.

All in all, we have one big Black guy with a broken nose, 1 Native guy with fractured ribs, and a 3rd Black guy with average injuries.
So depending on the boxer's skill, yeah boxing can help you be a deadly fighter on the streets.  
I'm sure even an average or lesser boxer in the amateur ranks can handle him/herself well on the streets of real life.


----------



## Jagermeister (Feb 9, 2006)

lol - a native and 2 black guys.  I love how the descriptions in stories like this are pretty much race, and that's it.  I'm not criticizing you, Ric, just social commentary, I guess.


----------



## Ric Flair (Feb 9, 2006)

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> lol - a native and 2 black guys. I love how the descriptions in stories like this are pretty much race, and that's it. I'm not criticizing you, Ric, just social commentary, I guess.


 
Yeah i was just trying to make it a bit more detailed.  Didn't mean to make it a racial issue.  

If it was two gay guys fighting one Muslim guy i'm sure i would have mentioned it too.


----------



## searcher (Feb 10, 2006)

I have unfortunately used my boxing techniques on the street on several occasions.   It is unfortunate that it ever came to a fight in any of the situations.   The only reason I choose to use them on the street is that they tend to raise less questions by the bystanders and the police have an easier time letting you go than if you lay a kick, joint lock throw...on some guy you are having the altercation with.   To add to the story by RF, I have found it to be rather difficult to take an African-American out by hitting them in the head.   I am not demeaning them in any way, the average "black" person happen to have very strong necks.   This in turn makes it hard to get the whip-lash effect that is needed to knock them out.   On average it is much better to take them on the legs or in the body, if you have to fight.   JMHO and $0.02 worth..


----------



## Ric Flair (Feb 11, 2006)

Try the throat area.  Especially the adams apple.  Thats if you can get to it first.  

And like boxing, i've been taught the principle of "don't just hit once and let go and say sorry.  Hit the person 3-4 times all at once while countering his moving attacks."  

i've seen some boxers handle other types of martial artist well too.  

All in all, often it has to do with the individual and not just to art too.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes. . .they work.


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 11, 2006)

I use my boxing in almost every fight I have been in...and my years working the clubs meant that there were alot of times unfortunately!

Most fights start with a punch and you counter and hit them...if I start to think this guy is a better boxer than me I pull out my Judo and HKD!

But i tend to rely on the old one two combination style boxing first.....it is truly effective!


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 15, 2006)

searcher said:
			
		

> I have unfortunately used my boxing techniques on the street on several occasions. It is unfortunate that it ever came to a fight in any of the situations. The only reason I choose to use them on the street is that they tend to raise less questions by the bystanders and the police have an easier time letting you go than if you lay a kick, joint lock throw...on some guy you are having the altercation with. To add to the story by RF, I have found it to be rather difficult to take an African-American out by hitting them in the head. I am not demeaning them in any way, the average "black" person happen to have very strong necks. This in turn makes it hard to get the whip-lash effect that is needed to knock them out. On average it is much better to take them on the legs or in the body, if you have to fight. JMHO and $0.02 worth..


 hehe i dont know I and a lot of my family live in the Ghetto Streets of New York City. In particular 1 of my cousin's lives in 1 of the worst parts of the Bronx, projects area and he has always had encountered with blacks (not to offend anyone) we are latinos, there's whites, blacks, etc anyhow. he said they have weak jaws i dont know what he meant by that


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2006)

Saw a female at a bar where I was a bouncer give this drunken idiot an upper cut that knocked his drunken *** out..She told us later that she was a boxer..She was short and slim and the "romeo" she KO'd was about 6' and atv least 200lbs..So the stuff works..My 2 cents worth..


----------



## Ric Flair (Mar 20, 2006)

CrushingFist said:
			
		

> hehe i dont know I and a lot of my family live in the Ghetto Streets of New York City. In particular 1 of my cousin's lives in 1 of the worst parts of the Bronx, projects area and he has always had encountered with blacks (not to offend anyone) we are latinos, there's whites, blacks, etc anyhow. he said they have weak jaws i dont know what he meant by that


 
anyone can have a weak jaw if he yaps and yaps and yaps and doesn't close his mouth in a confrontation.  Whats worst is if he keeps his chin up acting all high and mighty.

Whats even worst is if he does not have his fist to protect his chin, elbows in and down to guard his body, and

whats very bad on another level is if he has no balance and is not used to flowing and moving around in a fight.  A standing duck some may call that.

I've seen (often first hand) many guys who lack the basics in a confrontation or attack, regardless if they are Black, Yellow, White, Red, Brown etc etc.

I'd even admit i didn't have the basics covered for awhile.  Thats why it is good to go to class and be repetititive with the basics over and over until they become second nature to you.  Once you have the basics, you can go on to the more advance stuff....... though even then you still need to go over the basics here and there just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ric Flair (Mar 20, 2006)

wow ^^^ man for a person just starting out in boxing, it is so demanding and challenging.  Which makes it worth it lol.  

But skipping for 15 minutes straight and trying to eventually stay on beat with the music?!  wow!  

Or how about going 9 rounds hitting a focus pad?!  doesn't sound like a lot but it is.  Even dancing around a ring for 3 minutes and resting for 1 minute for a 6 round workout is easier than the above mentioned lol.  

Boxing conditions you well.


----------



## Ric Flair (Mar 20, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Saw a female at a bar where I was a bouncer give this drunken idiot an upper cut that knocked his drunken *** out..She told us later that she was a boxer..She was short and slim and the "romeo" she KO'd was about 6' and atv least 200lbs..So the stuff works..My 2 cents worth..


 
yeah its true.  She was probably very attractive too, and the wino thought she was harmless lol.  A lot of women boxers are not bad looking at all, and can still knock a lot of butts around.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, I slipped a bunch of metal pipe that a worker was carrying and spun in my direction (he wasn't watching where he was going, at all). I seriously believe that boxing will tremendously cut down your response time to blows and obstructions.


----------

